# Hello everyone



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

Lolly - 8 weeks old


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ohhhh! What a sweetie pie!!! Love her!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she is lovely, very cockery such a cute face cant wait to see if her coloer gets darker. what colour were mum and dad.


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

Mum is a lemon Roan Cocker and dad is a Parti miniature poodle carrying Chocolate, apricot and red. 
I think she looks more cocker too although I was hoping for a more fluffy puppy. We chose her when she was 5 weeks old so it was difficult to tell what her coat was going to be like then. I was hoping she might have fluffed out a bit when we collected her. The photos of older pups on the breeders website all show cute fluffy (not curly) pups so I'm hopeful she'll look the same


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww, sweet! And Lolly is a great name


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome, she is cute!!!
I bet she will fluff out...my pup was cocker looking and is now a little fluff ball...especially when blow dried!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome flounder! Lolly is very cute, I love her markings.  Who is her breeder?


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Welcome flounder! Lolly is very cute, I love her markings.  Who is her breeder?


She comes from Joe - click here based in Colchester Essex. Just been to the vet who was very impressed with the information and amount of care Lolly has had from her breeder.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. ^_^


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

must add no mention of eye testing on website ??


----------



## flounder (Apr 26, 2011)

romeo said:


> must add no mention of eye testing on website ??


No I know - I discussed this with Joe and I have a copy of the certificate of Dads latest eye examination from Feb this year.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

aah - makes me want another one ! They grow so quickly !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love the name and love her colouring x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

flounder said:


> Mum is a lemon Roan Cocker and dad is a Parti miniature poodle carrying Chocolate, apricot and red.
> I think she looks more cocker too although I was hoping for a more fluffy puppy. We chose her when she was 5 weeks old so it was difficult to tell what her coat was going to be like then. I was hoping she might have fluffed out a bit when we collected her. The photos of older pups on the breeders website all show cute fluffy (not curly) pups so I'm hopeful she'll look the same


 :welcome: She is lovely, F1 cockapoos are so individual and thats what I love about them! This is Harley you may have seen my thread "more **** than poo" and Harley looks more Spaniel his mum a tri coloured cocker his dad a black and white Parti poodle! he was the only gold pup.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mary - Harley has the same coat as Lolly just a bit darker! Gorgeous!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I think Lolly is going to be more fluffy in the face than Harley looking at the pictures, I also notice your from Herts so are we! I'm in Berkhamsted not sure where that is to you but would be great to get them together sometime


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> I think Lolly is going to be more fluffy in the face than Harley looking at the pictures, I also notice your from Herts so are we! I'm in Berkhamsted not sure where that is to you but would be great to get them together sometime


St Albans and Berkhamsted aren't far apart. Sounds like a lovely idea to meet up for a walk. Are you able to go to the forum meet up at Rickmansworth Aquadrome on Fathers Day? 

How old is Harley? Lolly is getting fluffier as her fur grows. We bathed her for the first time last weekend and it fluffed up after that (I think that's when my avatar picture was taken) and didn't go completely flat afterwards


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

After I posted that I noticed you had added St Albans (bit of a blonde moment) Harley is 9 weeks today and has his 2nd injection on Friday. At the moment I am taking him to costa where he sits on a chair and is oooood and arrrrrrd at by everyone but he is very laid back. Can't wait to take him out. I also walk my friends cockapoo Ronnie (picture below) and they get on great and play together in the garden. How old is Lolly and yes I am hoping to get to the Rickmansworth day out.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is 11 weeks old. She finally gets her 2nd jab this Thursday and we can't wait to start taking her out for walks. Luckily I have some friends with similar aged pups so I have been able to socialise her in our homes. I have also booked her into puppy classes in Redbourne (The Family Dog) which we start on the 1st June. 
Hopefully we can meet up at the day out and maybe arrange some walks together after that


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mez-UK said:


> At the moment I am taking him to costa where he sits on a chair and is oooood and arrrrrrd at by everyone but he is very laid back.


Do Costa allow dogs in? I never knew that! A whole new way of bringing Rosie out with me has just opened up!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, wait a minute, I'm being a spanner, aren't I? Harley is an Assistance Dog so he'll be allowed in, but Rosie is more of a Hindrance Dog so she won't. Durr. Damn damn, damn, I was so excited then.


----------

